# alerts



## roadrash (9 Jan 2018)

nothing major but when I hover the mouse over alerts (top right) I used to get a drop down, I no longer get it and have tO click it to see my alerts, as I say nothing major but wondered why.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> nothing major but when I hover the mouse over alerts (top right) I used to get a drop down, I no longer get it and have tO click it to see my alerts, as I say nothing major but wondered why.



I get that intermittently too.

ETA: It coincides with the loss of the preview hover over thread titles.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2018)

They are both working for me (Chrome)


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> nothing major but when I hover the mouse over alerts (top right) I used to get a drop down, I no longer get it and have tO click it to see my alerts, as I say nothing major but wondered why.


I end up on the alerts page.


----------

